
Don’t use WhatsApp or WeChat when you’re in China, UC Davis tells students - hermosa
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy/article/2181397/dont-use-whatsapp-or-wechat-when-youre-china-university
======
hermosa
I can understand WeChat, but why WhatsApp? WhatsApp is end-to-end encrypted
and mostly blocked already in China.

